# My friend



## Aleco

I want you to translate this as the other topic I just started - copy and paste and add your translations alphabetical 

If the language has words for both female and male friends, just take male 

*Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
**English: my friend
Dakota: koda mitawa
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Swedish: min vän


  
Moderator note: This is a snowball thread. Please make sure you quote the very last post. In the previous days, people were quoting from the middle, which led to inconsistencies. The last post on the page is not necessarily the last page of the thread. Thank you. 

*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
English: my friend
*Esperanto: mia amiko*
Dakota: koda mitawa
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Swedish: min vän
*Turkish: arkadaşım*


----------



## Aleco

Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Dakota: koda mitawa
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
*Italian: il mio amico*
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I corrected Dakota's line.

Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
*German: mein freund*
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Danish: min ven
Dakota: koda mitawa
Dutch: mijn vriend
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
*French: mon ami*
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
*Russian: мой друг*
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım

It could be argued that the *min ven* in nynorsk is unnecessary as it sounds more clumsy and formal than in bokmål, but as you're Norwegian yourself I'll let that be your call


----------



## Etcetera

Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
*Piedmontese: mè ** amis*
*Russian: мой друг*
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Cosol

*Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友*
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Dakota: koda mitawa
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
*Ido: mea amiko*
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Russian: мой друг
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Russian: мой друг
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Aleco

Lemminkäinen: Min venn sounds very stupid to me in bokmål too, but it's possible to write it that way and in some circum stands it suits better than vennen min


----------



## Lemminkäinen

You're right, I thought it'd sound weirder in nynorsk (  ), but I'd be hard-pressed to come up with a sentence where *min venn* doesn't sound a bit weird.


----------



## jazyk

Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
*Portuguese: meu amigo*
Piedmontese: mè amis
Russian: мой друг
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## ronanpoirier

Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
*Hungarian: a barátom*
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
*Portuguese: o meu amigo*
Russian: мой друг
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Etcetera said:


> Arabic:  صديقي    sadiiqii
> Chinese: 我 的 朋友  (wo3 de peng 2 you3)
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Deutsch: mein Freund
> Dutch: mijn vriend
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko
> German: mein freund
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Italian: il mio amico
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> *Piedmontese: mè **amis*
> *Russian: мой друг*
> *Spanish: mi amigo*
> Swedish: min vän
> Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## ronanpoirier

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hungarian: a barátom
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Russian: мой друг
*Spanish: mi amigo*
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım

Now it's good 

EDIT: NOW it's good!


----------



## Hakro

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
 Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
 Dakota: koda mitawa
 Danish: min ven
 Dutch: mijn vriend
*Finnish: (minun) ystäväni*
 French: mon ami
 English: my friend
 Esperanto: mia amiko
 German: mein freund
 Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
 Hungarian: a barátom
 Ido: mea amiko
 Italian: il mio amico
 Lakota: kóla mitáwa
 Niuean: kapitiga haaku
 Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
 Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
 Piedmontese: mè amis
 Portuguese: o meu amigo
 Russian: мой друг
 Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
 Dakota: koda mitawa
 Danish: min ven
 Dutch: mijn vriend
 French: mon ami
 English: my friend
 Esperanto: mia amiko
 German: mein freund
 Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
 Hungarian: a barátom
 Ido: mea amiko
 Italian: il mio amico
 Lakota: kóla mitáwa
 Niuean: kapitiga haaku
 Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
 Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
 Piedmontese: mè amis
 Portuguese: o meu amigo
 Russian: мой друг
 Spanish: mi amigo
 Swedish: min vän
 Turkish: arkadaşım

Note that in Finnish a separate word "my" (minun) is not necessary because the ending -ni (ystävä*ni*) gives the same information.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

> Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend
> *Finnish: (minun) ystäväni*
> French: mon ami
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko
> German: mein freund
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Ido: mea amiko
> Italian: il mio amico
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Russian: мой друг
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend
> French: mon ami
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko
> German: mein freund
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Ido: mea amiko
> Italian: il mio amico
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Russian: мой друг
> * Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío*
> Swedish: min vän
> Turkish: arkadaşım



In Spanish each form is used in different cases and have different nuance. Both provided forms are masculine and singular.


----------



## avalon2004

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
*Basque: nere lagun*
*Catalan: el meu amic*
  Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
* Croatian: moj prijatelj*
  Dakota: koda mitawa
  Danish: min ven
  Dutch: mijn vriend
 Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
  French: mon ami
  English: my friend
  Esperanto: mia amiko
  German: mein freund
  Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
  Hungarian: a barátom
  Ido: mea amiko
  Italian: il mio amico
  Lakota: kóla mitáwa
  Niuean: kapitiga haaku
  Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
  Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
  Piedmontese: mè amis
  Portuguese: o meu amigo
  Russian: мой друг
  Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
  Dakota: koda mitawa
  Danish: min ven
  Dutch: mijn vriend
  French: mon ami
  English: my friend
  Esperanto: mia amiko
  German: mein freund
*Greek: ο φίλος μου*
  Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
  Hungarian: a barátom
  Ido: mea amiko
  Italian: il mio amico
  Lakota: kóla mitáwa
  Niuean: kapitiga haaku
  Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
  Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
  Piedmontese: mè amis
  Portuguese: o meu amigo
  Russian: мой друг
  Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
  Swedish: min vän
  Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## amikama

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hungarian: a barátom
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Russian: мой друг
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
*Hebrew: החבר שלי*
Hungarian: a barátom
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Russian: мой друг
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım


----------



## Outsider

There are repetitions in that list.


----------



## avalon2004

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
 Basque: nere lagun
 Catalan: el meu amic
 Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
 Croatian: moj prijatelj
* Czech: můj přítel*
 Dakota: koda mitawa
 Danish: min ven
 Dutch: mijn vriend
 Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
 French: mon ami
 English: my friend
 Esperanto: mia amiko
 German: mein freund
 Greek: ο φίλος μου
 Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
 Hungarian: a barátom
*Icelandic: vinur minn*
 Ido: mea amiko
 Italian: il mio amico
* Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)*
 Lakota: kóla mitáwa
 Niuean: kapitiga haaku
 Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
 Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
 Piedmontese: mè amis
*Polish: mój przyjaciel*
 Portuguese: o meu amigo
*Romanian: meu prieten*
 Russian: мой друг
*Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid*
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
 Swedish: min vän
 Turkish: arkadaşım
*Welsh: fy ffrind

**   
Moderator note: This is a snowball thread. Please make sure you quote the very last post. Not this one! It may (or may not, depending on your settings) appear at the bottom of the first page but the thread continues. In the previous days, people were quoting from the middle, which led to inconsistencies. Thank you. *


----------



## linguist786

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
*Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)*
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
*Hindi: **मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
*Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: meu prieten
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
*Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
*Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Maja

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: meu prieten
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
*Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ**/**друг)*
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## robbie_SWE

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: *meu prieten prietenul meu/amicul meu *
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## linguist786

The *Latin* would be "amicus meus" - I'm about 90% sure..


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

linguist786 said:


> The *Latin* would be "amicus meus" - I'm about 90% sure..


 
You are quite right


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

robbie_SWE said:


> Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
> Basque: nere lagun
> Catalan: el meu amic
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko
> German: mein freund
> Greek: ο φίλος μου
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn
> Ido: mea amiko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Italian: il mio amico
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ve
> Persian:  دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Romanian: *meu prieten prietenul meu/amicul meu *
> Russian: мой друг
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swedish: min vän
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## linguist786

Where's the Gujarati/Urdu/Hindi in that above post, JF de Troyes?
It seems you've copied it from a previous post, hence missing out some recently-done languages. This might mislead people into copying your post (if you see what I mean..)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
*Georgian: chemi megobari*
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: meu prieten
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Setwale_Charm said:


> Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
> Basque: nere lagun
> Catalan: el meu amic
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko
> German: mein freund
> *Georgian: chemi megobari*
> Greek: ο φίλος μου
> Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn
> Ido: mea amiko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Italian: il mio amico
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Malay: kawan saya
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venn min / min ven
> Persian:  دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Quechua: wawqyi
> Romanian: meu prieten
> Russian: мой друг
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swedish: min vän
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน ( phõm phêuan )
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hey, you kind of missed my Romanian correction!? 

 robbie


----------



## zaigucis

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
*Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene*
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
*Azeri: ma"nim dostum*
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minnIdo: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
*Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug**ė*
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)Welsh: fy ffrind[/quote]


----------



## aphrodite

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: meu prieten
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
*filipino: aking kaibigan*
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hello Aphrodite and welcome to the Forums! Please take the latest posting in order to contribute to it. Otherwise, we miss a lot. 


Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
*filipino: aking kaibigan*
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/*vinkona min* (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draugė
*Malay: kawan saya/teman saya*
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

robbie_SWE said:


> Hey, you kind of missed my Romanian correction!?
> 
> robbie


 
 Oh! Excuse me. I am very sorry for this blunder.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
*Estonian:* *mu/minu* *sõber/sõbratar* (f)
filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draugė
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
*Nepali: mero saathi
*Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Radic

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
*Ilocano: gayem ko*
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
*Nepali: mero saathi
*Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
*Armenian: im ёnk`erё*
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
*Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)*
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Nuclear Grenade

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
*Korean: ne chingoo*
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
*Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom*
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean: ne chingoo
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind

*   
Moderator note: This is a snowball thread. Please make sure you quote the very last post. Not this one! It may (or may not, depending on your settings) appear at the bottom of the second page but the thread continues. In the previous days, people were quoting from the middle, which led to inconsistencies. Thank you. *


----------



## Whodunit

Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 *(wo3 peng2 you5)*
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein *F*reund*/meine Freundin (f.)*
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου *(o phílos mu)*
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean: ne chingoo
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг *(moj dryg)*
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Abazin: сыгIвза*
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
*Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ* 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein *F*reund/meine Freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean: ne chingoo
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## übermönch

> Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)


The proper transliteration is moj dr*u*g
moj dryg, мой дрыг means 'my donkey-jerk'


----------



## Setwale_Charm

übermönch said:


> The proper transliteration is moj dr*u*g
> moj dryg, мой дрыг means 'my donkey-jerk'


 
 Have never heard of such a word.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

And the female form for "my friend" in Russian is :

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein *F*reund/meine Freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean: ne chingoo
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/*моя подруга*
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Heba

One small addition
Arabic:
 صديقي (sadiiqii) : male
صديقتي  (sadiqati) : female


----------



## Cosol

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي  (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
*Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)*
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/*la mia amica(f.)*
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean: ne chingoo
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/*моя подруга*
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
*Volapük: flen oba*
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Choy

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
*Korean: 내 친구(*ne chingoo*)*
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: *teman saya 
*Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
*Korean: 내 친구(*ne chingoo*)*
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: *دوستم / dustam
*Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: *rafiki yangu
*Swedish: min vän
Thai: *พมเพีีีอน ( phõm phêuan* )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## francais_espanol

Arabic: صديقي sadiiqii
Basque: nere lagun
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko
German: mein freund
Greek: ο φίλος μου
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn
Ido: mea amiko
*Indonesian: teman saya*
Italian: il mio amico
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: meu prieten
Russian: мой друг
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swedish: min vän
Turkish: arkadaşım
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *francais_espanol*,

Welcome to WR forums and thank you for contributing the Indonesian expression.  ^ ^/

It seems that you have crossed posts with *J.F. de TROYES*, who also contributed "teman saya" as well as other expressions. By "crossing posts" I mean you two seem to have made posts without knowing about the other's post. This happens if one finishes writing his and submits it while the other is still writing his.

In order to keep Thai, Swahili and other contribution by *de TROYES* on board, I woud like to ask posters to please reply to/copy from *J.F. de TROYES*'s post when they add more contributions to the list.  Needless to say, this is not to belittle the contribution by *francais_espanol*.

Thank you for understanding.
Flaminius,
moderator


----------



## vince

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
* Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)*
Catalan: el meu amic
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: *teman saya 
*Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:* 내 친구(*ne chingoo*)*
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustamPiedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yanguSwedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic
*Chechen: сан доттагI* 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustamPiedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yanguSwedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## sdcp

Abazin: сыгIвза
 Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
 Armenian: im ёnk`erё
 Azeri: ma"nim dostum
 Basque: nere lagun
 Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
 Catalan: el meu amic
 Chechen: сан доттагI 
 Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
 Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
 Croatian: moj prijatelj
 Czech: můj přítel
 Dakota: koda mitawa
 Danish: min ven
 Dutch: mijn vriend
 Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
 French: mon ami
 English: my friend
 Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
 Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
 Filipino: aking kaibigan
 German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
 Georgian: chemi megobari
 Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
 Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
 Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
 Hebrew: החבר שלי
 Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
 Hungarian: a barátom
 Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
 Ido: mea amiko
 Ilocano: gayem ko
 Indonesian: teman saya 
 Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
 Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
 Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
 Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
 Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
 Lakota: kóla mitáwa
 Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
 Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
 Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
 Nepali: mero saathi
 Niuean: kapitiga haaku
 Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
 Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
 Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
 Polish: mój przyjaciel
 Portuguese: o meu amigo
 Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
 Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
 Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
 Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
 Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
 Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
 Turkish: arkadaşım
 Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
 Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
 Volapük: flen oba
 Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Jana337

*   
Moderator note: This is a snowball thread. Please make sure you quote the very last post. In the previous days, people were quoting from the middle, which led to inconsistencies. The last post on the page is not necessarily the last page of the thread. Thank you. *


----------



## _-m4RC-_

sdcp said:


> Abazin: сыгIвза
> Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
> Armenian: im ёnk`erё
> Azeri: ma"nim dostum
> Basque: nere lagun
> Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
> Catalan: el meu amic
> Chechen: сан доттагI
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
> Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
> Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
> Filipino: aking kaibigan
> German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
> Georgian: chemi megobari
> Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
> Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
> Ido: mea amiko
> Ilocano: gayem ko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
> Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
> Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
> Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
> Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
> Nepali: mero saathi
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Persian: دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu
> Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
> Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swahili: rafiki yangu
> Swedish: min vän
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
> Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
> Volapük: flen oba
> Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German: mein freund/meine freundin (f.)
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: mero saathi
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj dryg)/моя подруга
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Aleco said:


> *Niuean: kapitiga haaku*


Where Nivean is spoken ? I've looked it up , but did'nt find it.
Thanks to you.


----------



## übermönch

mayn khaver mayn khaverte


Setwale_Charm said:


> Abazin: сыгIвза
> Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
> Armenian: im ёnk`erё
> Azeri: ma"nim dostum
> Basque: nere lagun
> Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
> Catalan: el meu amic
> Chechen: сан доттагI
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
> Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami/* mon amie (f.)*
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
> Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
> Filipino: aking kaibigan
> German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
> *German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.)
> * Georgian: chemi megobari
> Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
> Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
> Ido: mea amiko
> Ilocano: gayem ko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
> Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
> Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
> Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
> Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
> Nepali: mero saathi
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Persian: دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
> Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu
> Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/*моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)*
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
> Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swahili: rafiki yangu
> Swedish: min vän
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
> Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
> Volapük: flen oba
> Welsh: fy ffrind
> *Yiddish:** mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)**‫   (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר*


----------



## MinaDidi

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Where Nivean is spoken ? I've looked it up , but did'nt find it.
> Thanks to you.


 
It's spoken on Niue, which is in the South Pacific.


----------



## MinaDidi

mayn khaver mayn khaverte


Setwale_Charm said:


> Abazin: сыгIвза
> Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
> Armenian: im ёnk`erё
> Azeri: ma"nim dostum
> Basque: nere lagun
> Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
> Catalan: el meu amic
> Chechen: сан доттагI
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
> Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
> Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
> Filipino: aking kaibigan
> German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
> German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.)
> Georgian: chemi megobari
> Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
> Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
> Ido: mea amiko
> Ilocano: gayem ko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
> Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
> Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
> Lithuanian: mano draugas/drauge
> Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
> Nepali: *मेरो साथी (mero saathi)*
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Persian: دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
> Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu
> Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
> Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swahili: rafiki yangu
> Swedish: min vän
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
> Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
> Volapük: flen oba
> Welsh: fy ffrind
> Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## deine

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## kusurija

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
*Samogitian: mon draugs*
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## MarX

Just a little explanation about Indonesian.

There are several words for friends, each has a slightly different meaning:
*Teman *
*Kawan *
*Sahabat *
*Sobat*


To say _my _friend, one can either add the suffix *-ku* to the word or simply *saya*.

For example:
*Temanku*
or
*Teman saya*

HTH!

Salam,


MarX


----------



## Mañolandia

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
*Aragonese: o mio amigo*
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## MinaDidi

Mañolandia said:


> Abazin: сыгIвза
> Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
> Aragonese: o mio amigo
> Armenian: im ёnk`erё
> Azeri: ma"nim dostum
> Basque: nere lagun
> Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
> *Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)*
> Chechen: сан доттагI
> Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
> Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ
> Croatian: moj prijatelj
> Czech: můj přítel
> Dakota: koda mitawa
> Danish: min ven
> Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
> Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
> French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
> English: my friend
> Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
> Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
> Filipino: aking kaibigan
> German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
> German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.)
> Georgian: chemi megobari
> Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
> Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
> Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
> Hebrew: החבר שלי
> Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
> Hungarian: a barátom
> Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
> Ido: mea amiko
> Ilocano: gayem ko
> Indonesian: teman saya
> Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
> Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
> Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
> Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
> Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
> Lakota: kóla mitáwa
> Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
> Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
> Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
> Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
> Niuean: kapitiga haaku
> Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
> Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
> Persian: دوستم / dustam
> Piedmontese: mè amis
> Polish: mój przyjaciel
> Portuguese: o meu amigo
> Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
> Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu
> Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
> Samogitian: mon draugs
> Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
> Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг)
> Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
> Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
> Swahili: rafiki yangu
> Swedish: min vän
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
> Turkish: arkadaşım
> Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
> Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
> Volapük: flen oba
> Welsh: fy ffrind
> Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## kusurija

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Aragonese: o mio amigo
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
*Hornoserbsce: mój přećel* 
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## michimz

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Aragonese: o mio amigo
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hornoserbsce: mój přećel 
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
*Nahuatl: No tasoj ikniuj (lit: my beloved brother/sister)*
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## Abbassupreme

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Aragonese: o mio amigo
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hornoserbsce: mój přećel 
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draug*ė*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Nahuatl: No tasoj ikniuj (lit: my beloved brother/sister)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam *(or "duste man")*
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר


----------



## Nu971

Abbassupreme said:


> Abazin: сыгIвза
> Thai: พมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )
> 
> In Thai we say "เพื่อนของผม" (Phuen Khong Phom) "เพื่อนผม" (Phuen Phom) for male
> "เพื่อนของฉัน"(Phuen Khong Chan) or " เพื่อนฉัน" (Phuen Chan) for female (sometimes this sentence is said by male. It's normal)
> "Khong" means "of" It can be omitted in spoken language.
> 
> not "พมเพื่อน" the letter "พ" is wrong..
> The right one is "ผ"


----------



## kusurija

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Aragonese: o mio amigo
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel*/moje přítelkyně*
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hornoserbsce: mój přećel 
*Dolnoserbska rěc(Lower Sorbian): mój pśijaśel*
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draugė
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
*Mongolian: [najz min]*
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Nahuatl: No tasoj ikniuj (lit: my beloved brother/sister)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam (or "duste man")
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: ผมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )In Thai we say "เพื่อนของผม" (Phuen Khong Phom) "เพื่อนผม" (Phuen Phom) for male
"เพื่อนของฉัน"(Phuen Khong Chan) or " เพื่อนฉัน" (Phuen Chan) for female(copied)
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר
[URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/quote.gif[/URL]


----------



## kusurija

Abazin: сыгIвза
Arabic: صديقي (sadiiqii)/صديقتي (sadiqati) (f.)
Aragonese: o mio amigo
Armenian: im ёnk`erё
Azeri: ma"nim dostum
Basque: nere lagun
Cantonese: 我個朋友 (ngo5 go3 pang4 yau5)
Catalan: el meu amic / la meva amiga (f.)
Chechen: сан доттагI 
Chinese(mandarin): 我朋友 (wo3 peng2 you5)
Circassian: Ныбжьэгъу лъапIэ 
Croatian: moj prijatelj
Czech: můj přítel/moje přítelkyně
Dakota: koda mitawa
Danish: min ven
Dutch: mijn vriend (m) / mijn vriendin (f)
Finnish: (minun) ystäväni
French: mon ami/ mon amie (f.)
English: my friend
Esperanto: mia amiko/mia amikino (f.)
Estonian: mu/minu sõber/sõbratar (f)
Filipino: aking kaibigan
German(Standart): mein Freund(m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
German(Frankon/Luxembourgois): moi Kumbel/ moi Fraa (f.) 
Georgian: chemi megobari
Greek: ο φίλος μου (o phílos mu)
Gujarati: મારો દોસ્ત (maaro dost)
Hawaiian: he hoaloha ko'u
Hebrew: החבר שלי
Hindi: मेरा दोस्त (meraa dost)
Hornoserbsce: mój přećel 
Dolnoserbska rěc(Lower Sorbian): mój pśijaśel
Hungarian: a barátom
Icelandic: vinur minn/vinkona min (f)
Ido: mea amiko
Ilocano: gayem ko
Indonesian: teman saya 
Interlingua: mi amico/amico mie/mi amica(f.)/amica mie(f.)
Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge): mo chara/cara dom
Italian: il mio amico/la mia amica(f.)
Japanese: 私の友達 (watashi no tomodachi)
Korean:내 친구(ne chingoo)
Lakota: kóla mitáwa
Latvian: mans draugs/ mana draudzene
Lithuanian: mano draugas/draugė
*Macedonian(FYRO): moj drug*
Malay: kawan saya/teman saya
Mongolian: [najz min]
Nepali: मेरो साथी (mero saathi)
Nahuatl: No tasoj ikniuj (lit: my beloved brother/sister)
Niuean: kapitiga haaku
Norwegian(b): vennen min / min venn
Norwegian(n): venen min / min ven
Persian: دوستم / dustam (or "duste man")
Piedmontese: mè amis
Polish: mój przyjaciel
Portuguese: o meu amigo
Rapanui: toóku ngaru-hoa
Romanian: prietenul meu/amicul meu 
Russian: мой друг (moj drug)/моя подруга (moja podruga) (f.)
Samogitian: mon draugs
Scottish Gaelic: mo charaid
Serbian: moj prijatelj/drug (мој пријатељ/друг) 
Slovak: môj priateľ/kamarát
Spanish: mi amigo / amigo mío
Swahili: rafiki yangu
Swedish: min vän
Thai: ผมเพีีีอน( phõm phêuan )In Thai we say "เพื่อนของผม" (Phuen Khong Phom) "เพื่อนผม" (Phuen Phom) for male
"เพื่อนของฉัน"(Phuen Khong Chan) or " เพื่อนฉัน" (Phuen Chan) for female(copied)
Turkish: arkadaşım
Ukrainian: мiй друг (miy druh)
Urdu: ميرا دوست (meraa dost)
Volapük: flen oba
Welsh: fy ffrind
Yiddish: mayn khaver/mayne khaverte(f)‫ (f)מײַנע חבֿרטע/ מײַן חבֿר
[URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/quote.gif[/URL]


----------

